# Multiple room viewing "push"



## cnsayre (Feb 27, 2003)

We have multi-tivos, and one thing that I'd love to see is the ability to "push" a show to another Tivo, rather than having to use a tivo to "pull" a show from another.

An example:

My wife and I are watching Tivo in our living room. We decide to continue watching in bed. I have to go to the bedroom Tivo and go through the menus to get to the living room Tivo, then find the program I want to transfer, then "pull" it to the bedroom Tivo. I usually do this now prior to taking our dogs out, so that there's a buffer of watchable show before we settle in.

It'd be great if rather than having to do that, while I'm seated on the couch, to just tell the living room Tivo, "Send this show to the bedroom Tivo."


----------



## ptdevlin (May 28, 2006)

thats fine as long as they leave the pull too


----------

